# Game #13: Kings @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Sacramento Kings (7-4, 2nd Pacific)  
@









Los Angeles Lakers (7-5, 3rd Pacific)


Friday, Nov. 26
7:30 pm
vs. Kings
TV: ESPN, FSN
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









The Lakers are 5-1 at home and take on their rivals Friday and have also won 4 of their last 5 games. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm
SF: Caron Butler
SG: Kobe Bryant

*Key Reserves:*






















Vlade Divac
Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Sacramento Kings

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Mike Bibby
PF: Chris Webber
C: Brad Miller
SF: Peja Stojakovic
SG: Doug Christie

*Key Reserves:*






















Bobby Jackson
Darius Songaila
Matt Barnes

*Last Meeting:* 
October 20, 2004 - FRESNO, Calif. (AP) -- Coach Rick Adelman doesn't think much of the NBA's sense of humor in scheduling the Sacramento Kings for another *preseason* game just two days after a weeklong trip to China. Caron Butler had 18 points and six rebounds, and Chris Mihm scored 17 points in the Los Angeles Lakers' 105-80 victory over the Kings on Tuesday night. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Sun, Nov 28
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBATVHighDef)

Tue, Nov 30
Lakers @ Milwaukee 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Wed, Dec 1
Lakers @ Chicago 
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Fri, Dec 3
Lakers vs. Golden State 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Wed, Dec 8 
Lakers vs. Phoenix 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Sacramento Kings Forum Game Thread</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i say either team wins by one or two points at most, kobe with a buzzer beater lakers win by 1


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

A good test for the squad. We will need to be paient and look for the good shot and make that extra pass to win


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This game will depend on how much burn Vlade gets. Right now Mihm is playing well on both ends of the court, and I don't think Vlade is quite ready for that yet. If Mihm gets 30 or more minutes and if everyone else plays like they should against a good Western team like the Kings, I except another close victory at home. Lakers should be fired up about this game about as much as they were with the Spurs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm expecting Jumaine Jones to get 15 minutes and Vlade to get 10. 

Where the hell has Slava been?  We gave him that $6 million contract and now that he's gotten back from his injury, we aren't playing him! We could've used him tonight against Milwaukee.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Lakers win also. With Shaq gone and more driving lanes for Kobe he attacks the paint gets about 15 free throws and scores 35 points. 

Butler is the key. If he can stay outta foul trouble against Peja he'll get the slashing buckets he's been getting and the Lakers take advantage.

Odom neutralizes CWebb and Mihm has his normally productive home game. 

The real problem area is gonna be at the pg spot. Atkins has to hold his own against Bibby and BJack if not there could be trouble.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I say Kings win by 5.

 

Vlade will have 3 assts.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings will get this one, i dont know ifs its just me but when ever i watch la vs kings its always a blowout for one side hoping it will be on the kings side

104
92

peja 24pts (9-17)
cwebb 21pts 11 rebs 6 asts
bibby 17pts 8 dimes


kobe 37pts i predict he will try to do to much on his own vs kings:whoknows: 
odom 15pts 8 rebs


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

101-94 Lakers

Kobe 8 dimes
Bibby 28 pts


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

We would probably come out fired up, and get an early lead, only to lose it later in the game. 

The game can really go either way IMO.

Bibby is gonna have a big game against us unfortunately.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers by 5; 101-96.:yes:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

It can go either way as many of you have already said, but it's a win for the Lakers in my opinion. At least that's what I wish for  I sure hope that they'll extend that winning streak. Let's go Lakers, let's go...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings board game thread... :wave:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Lakers 11
Kings 8


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> Lakers 11
> Kings 8


Quite a low scoring affair, eh?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

you could say that


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Hmmm, let me guess...... Lakers will get a big lead early and the Kings will come back and win.


----------



## RenePerezz (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Hmmm, let me guess...... Lakers will get a big lead early and the Kings will come back and win.


This will probably be the case seeing how the season has gone thus far. I am leaning toward a Kings victory but I hope the Lakers can prove me wrong, I see Kobe exploding with 35 or more points with atleast 5 dimes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're the team responsible for Bibby's big contract. Things will be know different. Be ready to yell at Chucky.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

all i know is........ mike bibby better be shook


#5 has entered the game!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

When it was time to give thanks at the dinner table yesterday I hope every Kings player mentioned Arco Arena in there somewhere.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> When it was time to give thanks at the dinner table yesterday I hope every Kings player mentioned Arco Arena in there somewhere.



AND robert horry:heart: god i miss him


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Lakers - 99
Kings - 94

Divac with a triple-double.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Lakers - 99
> Kings - 94
> 
> Divac with a triple-double.


We'll be fortunate to get a single-single out of Vlade over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

its hard to believe that the kings are getting out rebounded more than the lakers


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> its hard to believe that the kings are getting out rebounded more than the lakers


Yeah rebounding has always been the Kings' main weakness.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

So much for the fast start for your guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> So much for the fast start for your guys.


So much for the 8-0 lead


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So much for someone holding on to the ball... :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How on earth did Kobe get a foul called on that dunk? Did anyone even lay a finger on him? Nobody in the league gets more superstar calls than Kobe, and it's not even close.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>
> How on earth did Kobe get a foul called on that dunk? Did anyone even lay a finger on him? Nobody in the league gets more superstar calls than Kobe, and it's not even close.


Tim Duncan, anyone?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I've become a Brian Cook fan (the player not the mod  ), he would be perfect for the system the Sixers run. Too bad that I doubt a trade would happen.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kobe is nailz. 38 points on 16 shots.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Clutch shot, even though theres still 5 minutes, that shot is huge. Kings were fools to leave him wide open to square up and everything.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Block by Cook sets up that 33333333333 :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Just got home and I see...

Cook with a block, deflection, and drew a flagrant!

coming up with little plays.:yes:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Cook has been valuable for hte LAkers this year.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, I like the way Cook is playing tonight. It seems like he has toughened up a little bit on the inside, although he still has a ways to go in that aspect of the game. Him and Kobe work that pick and pop real well though, Cook is money on that shot. 

40 points on 16 shots is ridiculous.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Kobeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Can you believe Brian Cook? My goodness.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn, Peja gives them the lead.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

time for this game to go to overtime

edit: ok, next time for this game to go to overtime

edit again: ok, nevermind. Great effort, we had some mistakes that did it in for us but we were also fortunate from the refs as well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well that's that.. Blah.. Great effort!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kings came up big when it mattered, its okay though, this team is becoming a lot smoother offensively. Its just the defensive end that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I almost had a heart attack when Cook was wide open for that three...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice pass Kobe. :no: Oh yeah, I loved the shot at the end, too.:no: 

Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn. We deserved to win that one, but we threw it away! AAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Man, this one hurt a lot.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> I almost had a heart attack when Cook was wide open for that three...


I almost had a heart attack when he missed the shot.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

wtf, the Lakers should have had this game, the momentum was theirs, they were on their home court, it was tied, on just about every crucial possension in the last 5 minutes, Kobe dropped it to someone else to take (or brick) a 3 pointer until Jones finally knocked one down. Ok, when Kobe has scored 40 pts on 69% fg shooting, that is when he needs to take over and make that extra push to dominate the game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Nice pass Kobe. :no: Oh yeah, I loved the shot at the end, too.:no:
> 
> Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn. We deserved to win that one, but we threw it away! AAAAAHHHHHH!


Didnt see the whole game, but from looking at Kobes statline, he had a pretty efficient game. I dont blame the loss on him. He took the shot that was drew up for him, some go in, some go out. But yeah, that pass that was picked by Peja was a killer.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> wtf, the Lakers should have had this game, the momentum was theirs, they were on their home court, it was tied, on just about every crucial possension in the last 5 minutes, Kobe dropped it to someone else to take (or brick) a 3 pointer until Jones finally knocked one down. Ok, when Kobe has scored 40 pts on 69% fg shooting, that is when he needs to take over and make that extra push to dominate the game.


We even had a freaking flagrant foul our way and we couldn't capitalize.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well great game. Terrible for the Lakers. 

Brian Cook kinda nutted up the end of the game. He missed the wide open 3 and he missed the free throw after the flagrant foul. 

These lakers don't know how to close out games against good teams. 

Butler and Odom disappeared all night long. 

Kobe was terrific but the offense is so unimaginative that its Kobe shoots and sets up teammates thats it. No one else creates anything. No one creates for Kobe. 

We need to get Divac going so he can help create offense. 

Lakers are a pg and a big post man away from being really good. Not even a great player just someone who can get a hoop from time to time. And a pg who can hit the seam and go to the hoop.

Got some moves to make. 

The offense sucks, its all Kobe all the time. After about a quarter of Kobe going 1on4 the defense eventually gets a lock on what he's doing. 

Rudy needs to think of a way to get the ball outta Kobe's hands make Odom a factor and get Kobe some easy buckets and some off the ball movement. 

This offense is gonna be frustrating all season long as long as the offense is this predictable and one dimensional.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> We even had a freaking flagrant foul our way and we couldn't capitalize.


Yeah it was all Cook's fault this game was lost.. I mean missing that free throw, that wide open 3.. Trade him!! :yes:

Kinda funny how not many of the starters showed up


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Chucky sucks.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah it was all Cook's fault this game was lost.. I mean missing that free throw, that wide open 3.. Trade him!! :yes:


:yes: 

:sigh: 

Eh, at least Kobe's jumper looked good tonight.
Jumaine Jones was great too.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> wtf, the Lakers should have had this game, the momentum was theirs, they were on their home court, it was tied, on just about every crucial possension in the last 5 minutes, Kobe dropped it to someone else to take (or brick) a 3 pointer until Jones finally knocked one down. Ok, when Kobe has scored 40 pts on 69% fg shooting, that is when he needs to take over and make that extra push to dominate the game.


Are you serious, psh to dominate the game he tried hit hit open teammates who missed shots. 

He threw one bad pass and they lose. 

But still had a chance after that point. 

Cook missed an open 3.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah it was all Cook's fault this game was lost.. I mean missing that free throw, that wide open 3.. Trade him!! :yes:
> ...


Nah man not gonna blame Cook he missed shots, Kobe threw a bad pass. It happens. 

Cook doesn't have enough experience yet to develop the poise at the end it'll come he was huge most of the night he's a real factor more so than odom and Butler quite frankly were tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wide open three or not why was COOK outta all the players shooting a 3 in a deciding game? Let alone on the floor :no: 

Yea it hurts but there was some great ball just some bad mistakes at the end.. IT happens!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Wide open three or not why was COOK outta all the players shooting a 3 in a deciding game? Let alone on the floor :no:
> 
> Yea it hurts but there was some great ball just some bad mistakes at the end.. IT happens!


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. :laugh: 

Are we still winless when our opponents score 100+?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. :laugh:
> 
> Are we still winless when our opponents score 100+?


No I'm not being sarcastic.. Seriously.. :laugh:

No longer undefeated when scoring 100 points or more. Still winless when allowing 100 points or more.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Fun game to watch, but the turnovers at the end killed it for us.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Cook had a fine game up until that missed FT and 3-pointer. Don't be too hard on the guy. 

That said, great game, in my mind this just proves that if the Lakers have enough fortune with injuries during the regular season, that they can do some major damage in the playoffs. Unfortunately, though, they still need that PG to create off the dribble and play defense. Atkins can hit shots, but that's it. An interior rebounder/defender is a big must too, but I'm very impressed with Mihm, and would rather have a perimeter threat if I had a choice (which I obviously don't, I have no affiliation with the Lakers :laugh: ).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

```
Name 	Min   FG   3Pt    FT  Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
Butler 	23    3-8  0-2   0-0  1   2   1  0   1  0   4   6  
Odom 	34   5-15  0-1   1-2  4  14   2  3   0  1   5   11  
Mihm 	21   5-10  0-0   5-6  3   7   0  1   0  1   5   15  
Bryant	45  11-17  3-4 15-19  1   7   8  3   0  2   2   40  
Atkins 	37   2-10  1-7 	 0-0  0   1   7  2   3  0   2   5  
Cook 	26   5-13  2-5   3-4  2   6   0  1   0  1   4   15  
Jones 	24   3-6   2-3   2-2  3   6   1  0   1  1   2   10  
Brown 	11   1-3   0-0   0-0  0   2   2  1   0  0   0   2  
Divac 	7    1-3   0-0   0-0  2   2   1  1   0  0   0   2  
Rush 	8    0-1   0-0   0-0  0   0   1  0   0  0   0   0  
Medo 	4    0-1   0-0   0-0  0   0   0  0   0  0   1   0  
Walton DNP - Coach's Decision 
Totals 240 36-87  8-22 26-33 16  47  23  12  5  6   25 106
```


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Well great game. Terrible for the Lakers.
> 
> Brian Cook kinda nutted up the end of the game. He missed the wide open 3 and he missed the free throw after the flagrant foul.
> ...


Gotta agree with you jazzy. I'd like to see more of Odom setting up plays so we're not so predictable and because it'll free Kobe up for some easier shot opportunities. Atkins is not a playmaker, and while Brown tries to be, all he normally does is screw up and either turn it over or kill too much clock.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

1 word: WOW!


Even though we lost and i wont be able to sleep for the next 24 hrs WUT A GAME! Cook and JJ played great for us. Odom does the usual 14-11 ish. He plays great D and no1 gives him much respect for that. In the first Q we missed ez buckets witch bassily if we made we would have had a early lead. Oh well a good game and it shows we can hang with n e team in the west. Its still early so dont worry boys but we need to close out games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

What's wrong with Walton??


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

BLAH!! this makes me mad cuz we shoulda won this one :upset: !!
but hey it was a another great kings-lakers game, those back to back threes really got me on the edge of my seat
kobe had an unbelievable game...if only he didnt throw that pass
and like lakerman33 said cook and jones played terrific, too bad cook missed it, that shot reminded me of the robert horry shot....if he made it


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Whats the differnce btw b-cook and robert horry really?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 1 word: WOW!
> 
> 
> Even though we lost and i wont be able to sleep for the next 24 hrs WUT A GAME! Cook and JJ played great for us. Odom does the usual 14-11 ish. He plays great D and no1 gives him much respect for that. In the first Q we missed ez buckets witch bassily if we made we would have had a early lead. Oh well a good game and it shows we can hang with n e team in the west. Its still early so dont worry boys but we need to close out games.


yah i know how u fell when kings fell to minni in game 7 i couldnt sleep at all, if u need to get through the night try listing to some james taylor or maddona -this use to be my playground


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> yah i know how u fell when kings fell to minni in game 7 i couldnt sleep at all, if u need to get through the night try listing to some james taylor or maddona -this use to be my playground



OR maybe when the kings fell 2 the lakers 3 yrs in a row? :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> OR maybe when the kings fell 2 the lakers 3 yrs in a row? :laugh:


its the new era now no more horry or shaq


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> What's wrong with Walton??


he just didnt play 

6 things that killed us 
Cooks Missed Free Throw
Cooks Missed Wide Open 3 
Kobes T.O. 
Foul Trouble 
 And No One Can Shoot From The Line 
[/list=1]


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> its the new era now no more horry or shaq


YEA b-cook and JJ Will still kill ya behind the arc


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> What's wrong with Walton??


Plain and simple.. Butler, Jones, Odom, Million other SF's ahead of him on the depth chart. 



> Whats the differnce btw b-cook and robert horry really?


What's the difference between Non-Clutch and Clutch? 

It's all good.. Cook gave them 15 pts and 6 boards.. Just couldnt make the shot he needed to.. Then again nobody else did either. 

Would have easily got blown out without Cook and Kobe this game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> Whats the differnce btw b-cook and robert horry really?


Umm... He MISSED the go ahead three pointer...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we get Malone and get Vlade Dadee going we're gonna be a team to reckon with if not we're gonna be good for 3 quarters and a fade and bounced in the 1st rd. 

Because Rudy T doesn't seem to have enough creativity with our roster to scheme out victories at the end of games. 

But I'm sure Kobe loves Rudy's offense. Its Star player friendly but team inept.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

At least when Vlade occasionally gets in the Lakers run high post plays. That's definitely a good sign.

Still, I think I'll write a letter to the Lakers organization and hand deliver it to Rudy.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

At least we have a fairly easy schedule our next couple of games. :yes: 

But I REALLY wanted this win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> What's wrong with Walton??


Nothing. 

It pisses me to see him on the bench. What in the world was Rudy thinking when he let Rush play few minutes? The passing game sucks right now for the Lakers. So much isolation on the offense.

Chucky Atkins as a PG sucks. Yes, you heard me. He sucks. He shouldn't take 10-12 shots per game when he's going to make only few. :upset:


----------

